# Tekna saddles?



## Sundance

Lifeofriley said:


> I'm in the process of waiting for Riley's new Tekna gear to arrive at my saddlery(bridle, breastplate, jumping saddle, stirrups, girth, front and back jumping boots) and I was just wondering if anybody has any experience with Tekna gear and what they think of it?
> 
> I definitely like the look of them a lot more than the Wintecs, and I've heard good things about them from a few people, just wanted some more opinions.
> 
> Here's the website link for anybody interested in having a look
> [ Tekna ] tekna,saddle,jumping,all purpose,dressage,bridle,girth,halter,rein,lead,breastplate,martingale,stirrup strap,boot


Hi I sell Tekna at Sundance Saddlery. I find it really good. They are really comfortable and the customers that have brought that have said the same. One lady has brought another one for her other horse. Hope this helps


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady

*WHITE Dressage Saddle & PINK Jumping Saddle*

I have been really curious about the Tekna brand name and it would be much appreciated if you would let us know what you think about your new tack after you've had a chance to try it, etc.! I really like the concept and the look of the saddles too. 

However, I recently checked back on their website and I was "stunned" to find that they now make a WHITE Dressage Saddle and I believe that I also saw a PINK jumping saddle. Soooooo, don't know if my eyes were _*playing tricks on me*_ (I didn't get much sleep last night!) but what does everyone think of saddles in colors like this, I just don't think I could ever get used to a WHITE Dressage saddle!!!!

Cathy Ann


----------



## rocky pony

That white dressage saddle....:shock:
Drool...wow...I've wished for a white dressage saddle my whole life.

But umm..I was gonna say something...oh yeah :lol: I've been eyeing this brand for awhile, their stuff looks beautiful. Very interested to say what people have to say, including the OP when she gets her stuff in!


----------



## Lifeofriley

You can't get the white dressage saddle in Australia, but the pink jumping saddle only comes in 'pony' sizes so I'm guessing it could look cute on a little girl's pony (not that I think I'd let my kid have one!)

I've sat in the saddle already and until you're right up close it looks like leather. And it's so comfy to sit in! I'm just waiting for the 17 inch to arrive to see if it fits me better than the 17.5. I'm super excited and will be posting photos of Riley in all his new gear (minus his front boots that aren't available til late October  ) as soon as I get it all


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

I've seen that brand for sale on a site here in Ireland, I thought they looked quite good and very reasonably priced!


----------



## aspin231

Subscribing.
Please let us know your opinion on this brand.
Also, is all their strap-work (bridles etc.) synthetic as well? I sent them an e-mail but I'm still unsure on that. If you know could you tell me? Thanks.


----------



## Lifeofriley

Aspin, yes their bridles are all synthetic, as well as their boots. A girl I compete against rides in the full set and swears by it. Only a week or so now til I get it!


----------



## aspin231

OOOH!!! SUPER excited now! Thanks!


----------



## Bethy

These are all synthetic? Do they feel diffrent than leather saddles? I know Wintec feels all stiff and squeeky compaired to a leather saddle.


----------



## Lifeofriley

Bethy, they feel different but I think they are MUCH better quality than the Wintecs which I think feel very 'plasticy'. I've only sat in one so far since mine (STILL! >) isn't in, but fingers crossed for this week or next week


----------



## Amir

I've been thinking about getting a Wintec 500 jumping saddle or a Tekna jumping saddle, so I'll be keen to know how it goes when it finally arrives


----------



## Lifeofriley

My saddle came!!!! And I LOVE it! It's so comfortable, fits BOTH of my horses well (slips back a little on Rico, but the breastplate stops that) and did I mention it's super to ride in? 
Unlike leather and most synthetic bridles I've had, mine was SUPER easy to buckle and move and adjust rather than stiff like all the others have been and is super soft already.

My only beef with it is that the sizes are big. The full bridle just fits Riley, but the figure-8 noseband doesn't even fit Rico (who has a bigger head), I had to put several holes in it to keep the noseband on. The noseband also attaches on both sides which is something I've never seen before.. The breastplate I bought is cob sized and fits Rico (17hh and fairly big) on the loosest hole and Riley on the 3rd loosest so it runs big as well. 

Photos to follow...


----------



## Lifeofriley

Rico - horrible photo, Taylah only managed one of him in it before it started to rain.










Close up of Riley's (filthy) head 










Riley










I don't have any close up photos of the gear yet, but I'll post them when I get around to taking them. I had plenty of people at pony club today look shocked when I told them it was actually a synthetic saddle, and they had to look closely and actually touch it before they believed it wasn't leather.

Long story short? I LOVE MY SADDLE


----------



## aspin231

That's all very, very good news! Please post close-up pics too!


----------



## Amir

That's awesome! It looks really nice, I love that colour. I was going to get that colour in a Wintec, butI think I might try find a Tekna to sit in before I make any final decisions.
Did you get it through Horseland or another saddlery?


----------



## Lifeofriley

Amir, Horseland has just started to stock them but I've had some bad experiences with them in regards to getting things ordered in so I went to the Caboolture Saddle Shed and Trevor was great and super helpful! I got mine on a takehome layby through there so I get to ride in it while I pay it off 
Sandale Saddlery up the coast also has them so it'd just depend who is easiest for you.


----------



## Amir

Hm... I think I might go to Horseland on Saturday and see if they have one I can sit in. I can compare to the Wintec and then if I like it more than the Wintec I might try Cabbo Saddle Shed and order it through them.


----------



## Lifeofriley

I know the saddle shed has some in stock, an all-purpose and a jumping saddle i think.. I just definitely prefer the look and feel of the Tekna over the Wintec. I think the Wintec really *looks* synthetic even from a distance whereas the Tekna looks a lot nicer. Just my opinion though.. I'll get some closeup photos of it this afternoon and post them


----------



## Amir

I've definetly noticed the Teknas just have a nicer look to them. From photos in magazines it's hard to tell they're synthetic.
Definetly agree Wintecs don't have the nicest look in the world to them.


----------



## Lifeofriley

Here are the closeups, sorry they aren't the best quality - it's been raining so I haven't been able to put it on Riley to get decent photos










Close up of the stitching on the browband










Stitching on the noseband










The saddle










Stitching on the saddle


----------



## Amir

I quite like the stitching on the bridle.
Does the saddle have the changeable gullet like the Wintecs?
That saddle does look pretty comfy


----------



## Lifeofriley

It's SUPER soft, I love riding in it! The gullets are changeable but they have to be taken back to the saddlery (if they have the machine) or sent back to the STC to get changed, but the regular gullet fits both of mine pretty well and they're all different shapes/sizes


----------



## Amir

The gullet sounds like it's really the only con for this saddle against the Wintec.
My biggest issue with that I have a young horse that's still growing and changing shape and muscling and all that fun stuff.
Oh well, nothing a saddle fitter can't fix. If my bum likes it, I think that's the main thing :lol:


----------



## aspin231

I wish the Tekna saddles came with the CAIR system... Now I have a big decision to make.


----------



## Lifeofriley

aspin - I haven't heard the greatest things about the CAIR system, a few people I know who've bought Wintecs with the CAIR have ended up on-selling them because they caused back problems. Just what I've heard so not sure entirely if it's true.


----------



## Amir

Yeah I've heard that about the CAIR as well from a couple people. Haven't really heard anything good about the system at all really.


----------



## rocky pony

That's strange, I've never heard anything negative about the CAIR system...I adore it!
Oh, I did hear that people had problems fitting very wide horses because of only the front of the saddle changing and not the back, but within the "average" range I think it's a godsend...
Anyway, sorry to digress!
I wanted to say wow, what gorgeous tack! Finally someone gives Wintec some decent competition! I've always been a fan of Wintec, myself, but really it's by default as I don't use leather....so excited to see such gorgeous synthetics!
Now if only they'd make a western saddle- the Wintec western is sure no great thing...


----------



## haleylvsshammy

It's NOT leather? Even the close ups look so leather-like. I'd have to touch it to believe you. lol It's just gorgeous!


----------



## KittyCat

That's seriously not leather?!?! Lovely looking saddle and tack.

How big/in the way are the knee rolls? In some of the pics on their site they look quite in the way, as I prefer small to none. How high is the back of the seat/how deep is it? Also, how easy is it to clean?

Sorry for the questions, but the US site gives very little details and alternate views of the saddles. My college's trainer is very fond of lessons in the hills/woods/creek/mud, so I'm looking for a nice saddle that won't be ruined by this... no way I'm subjecting my Pessoa to this treatment for long.


----------



## Lifeofriley

KittyCat - The knee rolls haven't bothered me at all, they're only an inch or so thick and there are very small thigh blocks also but I don't even notice them. I'll get a photo of them for you so you can have a look. Compared to my (super deep) all purpose saddle, the seat *seems* very flat, but after riding in it for a while I got used it, and it's really good to jump in. 

Cleaning instructions are: 'wipe your Tekna with a damp cloth and dry', I haven't cleaned mine yet - though the breastplate did pick up a lot of contact dirt from my horse's chest when I used it.


----------



## aspin231

OP- Which online store did you buy from? I'm trying to find the fancy stiched snaffle bridle but can only find the plain snaffle bridle. I'm hoping since yours is stiched I'd have luck there. Thanks!


----------



## Lifeofriley

I ordered mine through my local saddlery - there should be a list of stockists on the Tekna website. My saddlery had a brochure with all the varieties of bridles, I think the "fancy stitching" cost about $10 more but I don't mind cause it's super cute.


----------



## aspin231

Thanks. I'll just ask my tack shop. I more just like the raised nose and brow, the fancy stitching is just a bonus. Besides, when you're spending nearly $900 anyways, what's another $10?


----------



## KittyCat

Thanks. I'm going to go do some more research on US sellers. Seems to be quite a nice saddle and the cleaning... wow, very nice


----------



## Amir

I got to sit in the AP at Horseland on the weekend and OMG SO COMFY!
I compared it to a Wintec pro jump and I like the Tekna for comfort so much more than the Wintec.
I just wish the Tekna had the gullet system :-( Or that my horse had stopped growing so I wouldn't have to worry about changing the fit of the saddle so often.


----------



## Lifeofriley

Amir - speak to Horseland about it, as far as I've been told it is fairly simple to change and just involves the saddle being sent to STC (unless Horseland has the machine, I just know Trevor hasn't gotten one yet) and it's a fairly simple procedure. Just remember that Horseland have been affiliated with Wintec for YEARS, and they tried super, super hard to get me to consider a Wintec over the Tekna


----------



## Amir

Yeah I spoke to them about it Sunday and they were trying to get me to go with the Wintec pro jump and a Bates over the Tekna. They also tried to get me to go with the suede seat over the plain seat of the 500. Twice the price of the Tekna and the Wintec 500 jump I was looking at :roll:
Apparently the chick I was talking to had a friend that just got a Tekna and it didn't fit the horse and she was told by Greg Grant that it would mould to her horses back and she ended up taking it back and just using her old Wintec.

I was looking on the Tekna site and it said something about their gullet system being able to change by heating?
"The QUIK-FORMTM TeknaTMGullet System allows you to tailor your tree width easily from 27cm to 33cm via a tree-adjuster by heating. 
All the TeknaTM saddles come with the QUIK-FORMTM Gullet System."
After reading that I'm a little confused as to how it works and if it would be better/worse than getting a Wintec for the easy change system. I'd like to talk to someone unbiased about it, but have a feeling that Horseland and Greg Grant are going to be at extream opposite ends about it.
If anyone else knows anything about the Tekna system, please tell me!!
I have a feeling I'm just going to give up and go to your saddler at Cabbo for unbiased opinions that won't just try talk me into spending a million dollars.


----------



## Lifeofriley

The gullet is changed using the machine, which heats up the saddle and lets the fitter/saddler/whatever mould it that way rather than removing the gullets and placing a new one in like the Wintecs. I think it would allow for smaller adjustments as compared to being stuck with certain sizes.

I was at Horseland speaking to them about the Tekna saddle, and one of the girls there told me that their saddle fitter had cut one open and found it filled with bits of staples and random pieces of foam and other junky type stuff so that's when I decided to have nothing to do with them regarding my saddle. 

Thats why I went to Caboolture because he carries Teknas, Eurosport, Passier, Stubben, Kieffer and Pessoa (off the top of my head) so he didn't try to push me into buying any one brand. AND they do take home layby *dances*


----------



## Amir

Ok so I think that Horseland is now ruled out for buying saddles.
I think the Tekna sounds better than the Wintec with the gullet. It'll just be more annoying having to take it back and play around while Amir's changing shape. I like the idea I can have it moulded exactly rather than hoping a gullet fits well and the cair moulds properly.

Seriously, who would cut a saddle open just to see what's inside? That's so far fetched.
I think a trip to Caboolture is in order


----------



## Dantes Inferno

*Rocky Pony. . .*

Rocky Pony~

Hello! I saw that you don't use leather--Are you a vegan? I am a vegan, so I have been looking at synthetic tack from Wintec. I cannot use Tekna right now, because they have wool flocking. I contacted them to ask them if they had plans to use wool-free flocking and if they didn't, if they would make some without wool. Please let me know if you are a vegan! I have never met another before! Thank you!
~Dantes Inferno


----------



## rumba12

Amir said:


> Ok so I think that Horseland is now ruled out for buying saddles.
> I think the Tekna sounds better than the Wintec with the gullet. It'll just be more annoying having to take it back and play around while Amir's changing shape. I like the idea I can have it moulded exactly rather than hoping a gullet fits well and the cair moulds properly.
> 
> Seriously, who would cut a saddle open just to see what's inside? That's so far fetched.
> I think a trip to Caboolture is in order


The saddler was probably just reflocking, not randomly cutting open saddles for a laugh.  At least...I would hope.


----------



## aspin231

Dantes Inferno said:


> Rocky Pony~
> 
> Hello! I saw that you don't use leather--Are you a vegan? I am a vegan, so I have been looking at synthetic tack from Wintec. I cannot use Tekna right now, because they have wool flocking. I contacted them to ask them if they had plans to use wool-free flocking and if they didn't, if they would make some without wool. Please let me know if you are a vegan! I have never met another before! Thank you!
> ~Dantes Inferno


Hey! I'm vegan too! I've said it a million times on here but everyone seems to forget!
And I do believe Rocky Pony is vegan too.

I want a tekna saddle with the cair system from wintec. I wonder what kind of strings I have to pull to achieve that?


----------



## Amir

rumba12 said:


> The saddler was probably just reflocking, not randomly cutting open saddles for a laugh.  At least...I would hope.


 
I dunno... People do some pretty weird and stupid things, especially if there's something new they're skepticle of

Oh and Lifeofriley, when you said they do take home laybys, was it an actual layby or was it like a GE or HSBC finance thing?


----------



## rocky pony

Dantes Inferno said:


> Rocky Pony~
> 
> Hello! I saw that you don't use leather--Are you a vegan? I am a vegan, so I have been looking at synthetic tack from Wintec. I cannot use Tekna right now, because they have wool flocking. I contacted them to ask them if they had plans to use wool-free flocking and if they didn't, if they would make some without wool. Please let me know if you are a vegan! I have never met another before! Thank you!
> ~Dantes Inferno


Yes, I am, in fact! 
There are a few of us here on the forum, amazingly! Like aspin231, as she said, for example. I always get especially excited to find other vegans here, lol, there sure aren't many of us out here in the horse world, eh?

I totally forgot that most English saddles have only wool flocking, since I've always ridden Western and Wintec English saddles with CAIR, lol, it's good I wasn't in the market to buy one.
It's still great that they are synthetic, though, the more quality synthetic saddles out there, the better!


----------



## Lifeofriley

It's similar to a GE Money type of deal.. I have the brochure around here somewhere, I just can't remember which company it's through. I had to get mum to sign up for it because I don't work full-time so I wasn't eligible for it. You pay the deposit to the saddlery and then they direct debit the money every fortnight.


----------



## MyLittleSecret

I know this is a little late, but after a few years I'm wondering how the saddle is now(which also depends on how often you clean it and all) but I am interested in buying one of these saddles. Was the saddle easy to break in? Did it squeak a lot when you did? Any other things you would like to tell me before I decide to buy? also is it close contact or deep seat? thank you


----------

